# Hi to all the expats!



## Bazzanorth (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi people,

I decided I would not be a rule breaker and introduce myself!

I'm Barry,24 and from London.I have just flown out here and have job settled.However,I will be needing to find accommodation as from the 9th possible earlier (currently in internet city holiday express). I have looked at dubizzle but not had a great deal of feedback as of yet.if any of you know of anyone I would gladly appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Barry Goertz


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums 

You can use this site it'll help me a lot deciding on a new place it gathers all the classifies in one place even dubizzle, also it gives you an idea of the average rent in each area of Abu Dhabi and Dubai 

flats/villas for rent/sale in Dubai from Dubizzle,Gulf news,Bayut,Bayt,e-waseet,Property finder,i-dar


----------



## Bazzanorth (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot looks good!


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

No problem others can chime in, but you might get more responses in the Dubai section since I think your located there so try posting over there.

Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## Bazzanorth (Oct 9, 2013)

Oo am I I didn't realise ill repost there too thanks for your help though!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Barry,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate

Good luck!


----------



## Bazzanorth (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks for your help.

I cant find something in my budget with better homes do you know of any others??

Thanks,
Barry


----------

